# Staircase safety?



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I have been told today that I can not use a plank and ladders to work in high staircases and is a safety hazard.
The safety act and regulations has nothing in regards to this issue unless I have over looked something. 
Has anyone else been up against this isssue and what did you do to resolve it?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i have been up against this issue several times in the past, the way i resolved it was to invest a couple of grand in scaffolding with aluminum planks.
when working 10 ft. or better you must have a safety rail system in place, or be tied off. scaffolds cannot work in every stairwell though so you must take fall prevention steps when using a ladder plank system, i have in the past used ladders and planks in combination with a scaffold, when i did this i knew that if gc, or workplace heath and safety would want to see that i took all the necessary precautions for fall prevention.
i must admit though that i also bought half sections so when doubling up sections i would be below the 10ft. working height, full sections are usually to high in most residential settings anyway.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

something tells me you must have had accidents in your area and the safety crack down is on,get pc to recommend how he thinks you should do it , then rent the necessary equipment, then include it into your costs/price next time if the costs are too much then you probably should work evenings and weekends when there not there lol.(shouldn't laugh been there and done that in certain situations.)


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

No accidents that I know of, I was just working on a plank supported by 2 ladders on eather end with the plank up against the far wall 8 ft up and supported on a 5 ft step ladder at the other end as there was no other equipment there to do this part of the job. I just needed to slap 50 ft of tape up and spot the screws, and joe safety rep. for the builder happened to come in the house I was working on. This is the very first time this has happened to me. Funny thing is my forman said on the first job I did for him when I ask how to do the staircase he said a plank and ladder would get the job done. I'm comfortable in doing this, this way, as we all have been for years anyways. The insulator, boarder, taper, and painter all use this method to complete there tasks as far as I know. Its that or grow some wings and fly up there to do the job, right! but I guess they want us to change are methods , a costly change for them. Charging for the extra cost in equipment they suggest and time will have to be discused before continuing, or having the ministy get involved to discuss there options might be in order if they want to get stupid about there actions towards the issue. Evenings and weekends should be and are my time and I should not have to work them to try to avoid a issue we all know we can do safely anyways, its just getting stupid out there with this rules. :blink:


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

things are changing for the worse everywhere and like the economy it'll get worse before it gets better.
the way i see it by not complying you'll get written up a few times, then sent home (kicked off the job site) then if your still negligent the fines start coming.
it's really just a matter of investing in some new equipment, and changing work habits. The worst part is were all gonna be driving cube vans soon getting all this crap to work soon if they keep changing things.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

set up baker scaffolding


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i've got sets of step horses from two right up to six feet, two bakers, and steel scaffolding 5 ft. annd 3ft. so whatever the job takes to do safelly i got it, but ya the bakers are the best for certain heights and manuver around much faster.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*use the baker*

Up here in British Columbia getting by with a baker and doubling up on the wooden planks, or use the extendable aluminum planks.

Need to use a ladder in some cases such as the "U" shaped stairway in conjunction with the baker, but this seems to to satisfy the safety guy on the bigger jobs.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Up here in British Columbia getting by with a baker


Someone had told me a bit a go that bakers had been made a no-no to use in B.C. Is that in error, then?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

old post but
in house safety dude or ministry safety dude are not engineers,they can stop u from going out there, but they cannot ticket you.
If you want to make the poop travel back up hill,tapers are not considered "competent carpenters " meaning we half to have a journey man carpenter build it for us,
we are allowed to build scaffold 2 sections high though,nothing higher,but most stairwells will not accommodate them .
the really dumb thing we found in our area ,is if a carpenter builds it, it must have a escape hatch?????and get approved by a engineer ,which cost $500....nutz
still a on going battle:furious:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Old post,but there is a stair staging setup [I own one] not the most efficient method --aluminum ext plank and ladder has always worked for me, bought my setup from amazon---tool crib of the north


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You could buy a yo-yo(retractable safety "rope"), a harness, and a big eye bolt. Much safer than just being tied off...they activate when you fall so length of rope isn't a concern, and it only feeds out as much as you need at the time. I bet the total time to get into the harness, screw in the lag, and attach the yo-yo wouldn't be much more than 10-15 minutes.

I was once working on a commercial job....window sills were at 40", but safety code required top of rail to be at 42", so I was nailing 2x4 across the bottom when the Super comes up and tells me I have to be tied off to put that 2x4 on. I was flabbergasted. But, I walked aaaaallll the way back to the job trailer to get a harness and a yo-yo and a ladder.

We use the 'a$$hole rule' when considering safety....if that thing puckers up, it's time to consider the safest approach.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Nirlrimmile said:


> c difficile diet for recovery pharmacology test questions for medical student minnesota certified nursing aide test
> dkljrhgeo845hol4rih4e4y4
> health insurance plans that cover lipitor
> buy bactrim
> vxl-3 test with kontronik


You took the words right out of my mouth.:whistling2:

WTF are you talking about???????? 

SPAM!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

We do stairwells of concern on the weekends with bamboo ladders spanned with 2x4s.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Staircase setups*



JustMe said:


> Someone had told me a bit a go that bakers had been made a no-no to use in B.C. Is that in error, then?


Most times get by with the minimal plank and ladder, sometimes bakers around here. I think the bakers have a load limit that is often broken. Seems the safety rep can interpet the fall protection guidelines how he sees fit. One job the safety guy made us set up scaffolding with double planking to span the gaps and had us screw off plywood on top so that no more than a 6" opening was open to a fall hazard. Usually manage to "sneak in after hours and weekends on these jobs to "git er done" when no one is around.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

When working in staircases, I usually set up my Little Giant ladder with a stretch board on it. Once the finishing is complete, I remove the stretch board and set my Little Giant work platform near the top of the ladder. From the work platform I am able to spray the primer with a spray wand and thoroughly reach everything in most scenarios. 

I don't know if this will meet safety standards for some of you but, if it does... The Little Giant ladder is a sturdy and safe device to work from. I would stay away from the knock off brands. I can definately tell the difference in quality.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudstar started this post but.....
In Ontario, the whole stair well set up thing is a catch 22, no matter what you build or use, it will not pass as safe. When you ask what to use or do, they say they don't know and their working on it (for past 5 years)

Their trying to implement too many commercial job site rules to residential work, like

hard hats on all the time
fall arrest tickets
whimis ticket, I get that one but $250 every year for same coarse
Mud buckets must have MDS label on them or have "mud" written on side with marker....$250 fine if not
Must wear sanding mask, and should be clean shaven for it to work right, or take whimiss coarse again
Must have a 1st aid kit, and be in proper order
must have a written down route to nearest hospital,,,,or get fine
triggers/2 steps illegal
milk crate illegal to use as step
mini scaffold, all four wheels must be locked when on it, planks must be side by side, not in a step formation 
ground plug on cords must be there, can't repair cords with tape, or slightest crack/cut in cord, get new one, plus fine
no shorts allowed in the summer

I could sit here all night typing
Every year it's the same at those Government safety meetings .......you guys arn't listening....so were increasing the fines.......we hired 2,000 more safety inspectors (civil servants) to enforce the law.......and we made up some more stupid laws for you to follow.

It's all about the money, so they can keep their jobs,,, off of our hard work and sweat:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You guys are killing me . with the temp. steps they have here , ,,, a baker would be a death trap,, [email protected] plank will do. ,, but codes are codes.[bull ****] ,,and rules are rules[bull ****] I don't want to fall ,, or get hurt . IT'S ALL COMMON SENSE ,,! use your head,, IF it looks unsafe . IT IS
NOT SAFE.. OSHA COULD CARE LESS ABOUT YOUR SAFETY!!!!

the ONLY thing OSHA. WANT'S is MONEY..... 

COMPENSATION INS, RACKET,,,,MOB........IF i have personal health insurance . why do i need the MOB insurance..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*BC versus Ontarable*

Wow - 2 Buck - sounds a lot worse for rules in Ontarable than it does in Beautiful BC. Someone had told me stilts were outlawed there as well. Is that correct?

Some of ours are the same as yours and create some discontent at times (power cords, locking all wheels on scaffolding, no milk crates, sanding masks, hard hats) The bit about marking your mud pail or be fined blows me away. What is the MDS label? The Whimis ticket is starting to be imblemented but not strictly enforced. 2 step triggers illegal?? We allow shorts but no tank tops, shoulders must be covered.

I guess doing the upside down bucket dance while in closets is a no no then.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Wow - 2 Buck - sounds a lot worse for rules in Ontarable than it does in Beautiful BC. Someone had told me stilts were outlawed there as well. Is that correct?
> 
> Some of ours are the same as yours and create some discontent at times (power cords, locking all wheels on scaffolding, no milk crates, sanding masks, hard hats) The bit about marking your mud pail or be fined blows me away. What is the MDS label? The Whimis ticket is starting to be imblemented but not strictly enforced. 2 step triggers illegal?? We allow shorts but no tank tops, shoulders must be covered.
> 
> I guess doing the upside down bucket dance while in closets is a no no then.


oddly enough, stilts were made legal again a year or 2 ago

MDS,,,,,if I remember my whimiss , Is manufacturers data sheet, so If some dumb a$$ were to eat your mud, they will know how to save their life, by knowing whats in your bucket.

2 steps get confusing, if the top is over 18" wide, then their ok. but it's ok if you stand on first step, then if there's planks involved it's blah blah blah,

Shorts, wear them in the winter, nothing said,,,,,,but on a hot humid day in the summer, you will get the lecture of I could give you a ticket but......
shorts can fall under proper gear to be worn doing certain job


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

We use something called Oxford stair systems. Google it and have a look.
Expensive, but the contractor has always supplied.
Not as good or quick as plank and ladder but [email protected] say no no no!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> We use something called Oxford stair systems. Google it and have a look.
> Expensive, but the contractor has always supplied.
> Not as good or quick as plank and ladder but [email protected] say no no no!


Looks like it would suit the purpose well but taking it apart to get below it or whatever will surely be a pain in the arse.
I'm a taper NOT a carpenter.I charge $75/R&R. If I'm going to move it more than a few times I'm going to get paid for it the way I see it unless the contractor or HO are there to move or rebuild it at my whim.:yes:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

You don't have to get below it. The metal grid is made so it can be lengthen or shorten. So when you finish , you just push it up to one end leave the stairs open. It a clever bit of kit and one man can put up take down. All legs and lengths are extendable easily. 
It's only 2 pieces.the scaffold which folds up and the metal grid.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Well that doesn't sound too bad.:thumbsup: How long does it take to set up and take apart ?


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

About 5 mins once you get the hang of it. You don't have to take it apart, you just push all extendable bits back in and fold it in half.
A man of your stature could do it with one hand tied behind his back! 
I'll try a post a pic later.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> About 5 mins once you get the hang of it. You don't have to take it apart, you just push all extendable bits back in and fold it in half.
> A man of your stature could do it with one hand tied behind his back!
> I'll try a post a pic later.


Very interesting:yes:
Do they come in different lengths etc, this is the only link I could find http://www.oxfordsafety.co.uk/Osc SL7a prod range Apr06.pdf

If your could take pics one day. I want to email them to the DWC I work for.

We basically build something like that out of wood, 2 post with 2x8 spanning between them, on end. Then you half to put a ton of planks out with plywood on top. But to the safety dudes it's who built it, who approved the engineering of it, and they dont like the idea of wood neither.and there's no trap door:furious:

Thanx GM, it shows promise, but let me guess, it's made in the UK, How much is it ,,,,,in $$$$$$$$$ not those "L" #'s


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

That's the one. Do you get the jist from those pictures? 
And I dOn't know how much they cost, the contractor always supplies.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> That's the one. Do you get the jist from those pictures?
> And I dOn't know how much they cost, the contractor always supplies.



Would be nice if you could take some pics of this system. I would definitely like a closer look. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> That's the one. Do you get the jist from those pictures?
> And I dOn't know how much they cost, the contractor always supplies.


It's the same here, the DWC would supply them, just to get the safety dudes off their backs, they get the bigger fines, and have the risk of their comp rates going up.

Even if you can post better links GM, it's hard to search for them this side of the pond

It's the steel grid that makes them ingenious, whats the span rate they can take, 2 feet, 3 feet, (1 m), hope you know what I mean, our english/slang is different so......


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

The grid is the clever bit. I think the platform goes from 1.5m in length to 3m. And is about 1 m wide. The grid folds down to about 1m and expands to 3m. I think been a while since I used one. 
Sorry can't any pictures of me using one. The website is the same one that I was looking at.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Desk Jockeys and those who know someone who knew someone who did construction insist that you A: Spend an exponential amount of money on safety B:Apply methods which restrict the actual purpose of the trade so that C: They can pissnmoan about the prices and time frames of the job. 

The real reason behind all this is that the group of tourists the **** brought in,against your implicit advice, felt nervous about what you were doing OR did not have the 3 brain cells required to tell them that in order to stroll out into the high foyer a floor is needed, which would make it NOT a high foyer, which resulted in Moron A falling to Moron Bs new first floor and became a lawsuit which SHOULD be against Moron B but they saw all those shiny tools and figured YOU had more money than Moron B who has a house to pay for.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Health and safe is changing the way we work. You can bump heads with them all you like but it dOn't get you no where. Just down the road.
Got to try and be smart and find the quickest way to do things with new innovations around that the moment.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Goodmanatee said:


> Health and safe is changing the way we work. You can bump heads with them all you like but it dOn't get you no where. Just down the road.
> Got to try and be smart and find the quickest way to do things with new innovations around that the moment.


 
True. But they have to realize there is actual safety and simply appeasing nonsensical codes which may in fact cause more danger than leaving us alone. Chains on scaffold for instance...sure we won't walk off the edge with them BUT will we fall while reaching OUT OVER the safety chains to grab the sheet which has to be lifted far higher because of the chains?


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> True. But they have to realize there is actual safety and simply appeasing nonsensical codes which may in fact cause more danger than leaving us alone. Chains on scaffold for instance...sure we won't walk off the edge with them BUT will we fall while reaching OUT OVER the safety chains to grab the sheet which has to be lifted far higher because of the chains?



No chains on scaffold here big no no. 
I get what your saying. I like 2 scaffold planks and a ladder. It's quick and easy to get it up and down. And I wouldn't get on something that I didn't think it was safe. But the man don't like it.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*Common Practices Void of Common Sense*



Mudstar said:


> I have been told today that I can not use a plank and ladders to work in high staircases and is a safety hazard.
> The safety act and regulations has nothing in regards to this issue unless I have over looked something.
> Has anyone else been up against this isssue and what did you do to resolve it?


Things have become so "safe" that they don't work any more. When "safe practices" become insurmountable obstacles, they become more of a distraction and a moral hazard than they do a preventative measure. Common practices engineered by people who have no common sense.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> The grid is the clever bit. I think the platform goes from 1.5m in length to 3m. And is about 1 m wide. The grid folds down to about 1m and expands to 3m. I think been a while since I used one.
> Sorry can't any pictures of me using one. The website is the same one that I was looking at.


Your right, the grid is the trick to it, they should just sell the grid it self

Maybe I should just make one out of Hockey sticks


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I've used the Oxford system many times. When its up its great, but it s not as if you can 3 coat your stairwell, sand it then dismantle the thing and carry on with your house. I like to coat the whole house at the same time so with this thing it would be up down up down up down up down cos it is always in the way of joints below the platform. Its a pain in the arse to be honest I hate it.
Lock the door and get yer ladder and plank up. Or..... 
Buy an extension pole:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> I've used the Oxford system many times. When its up its great, but it s not as if you can 3 coat your stairwell, sand it then dismantle the thing and carry on with your house. I like to coat the whole house at the same time so with this thing it would be up down up down up down up down cos it is always in the way of joints below the platform. Its a pain in the arse to be honest I hate it.
> Lock the door and get yer ladder and plank up. Or.....
> Buy an extension pole:thumbsup:


What about if you only had the grid it self, that's all I would want.

I'll admit it, I'm a chicken sh1t when it comes to heights (unless their safe) I want 2 ladders with 2 planks, then plywood on the middle. The grid would save me form hunting down plywood to use.

So .....guess the question is ????? how well will the grid work between 2 planks, and how lite is it,,,,,,I know,two questions


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Would work fine over 2 planks and it's very light.
Might want to put 2 screws on one end, just to make sure. 
The scaffold has 2 pins at the far end to hook the grid over.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

The grid would work over 2 planks with screws in to hold it in place but remember - its the ladder and planks which is gonna get you the red card. Price - around £1000 although main housebuilders buy them in bulk so prob pay £750 each. They do come in different sizes to suit all types of stairwell. There is no option to put 1m high barriers around it to stop you falling if its a really wide stairwell so you would need an additional system to be fixed next to it, if you get what I mean, so the whole void is covered. 
The oxford safety system people send out a guy to induct you how to put this contraption up and if you go to a different site they need to see the induction card so they can allow you to install it yourself!
Phew!
All in all, its a pile of sh*te and I for 1 cant be bothered with it but the ladder and plank is on the way out unfortunately


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

If I got caught using plank and ladder. Instant red card for me.
But the jobs I do at the moment have large staircases so they birdcage the top.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> If I got caught using plank and ladder. Instant red card for me.
> But the jobs I do at the moment have large staircases so they birdcage the top.


Red card?????:blink:, we get sent to the penalty box, Five minutes for fighting









In some circumstances we will nail a 2x4 into the wall, then have 2 support members (more 2x4) support the 2x4 we nailed into the wall. The supports go from the brace to the floor, then put planks out with plywood on top. We get a lot of front entry's to the houses (foray's) That shoot up to 16' (5m I think) and are over 10x10 wide with the stairs fit in.

So the grid would work nice with those set ups, since you could push the grid back and forth. The safety pricks:furious: b1tch about our set up is??? it don't have a escape hatch .

Plus our set up must be constructed by a competent carpenter, we know how to skirt around that one


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

couldnt find the stairwell protection system on youtube but heres the oxford trellis system. You'll get the idea of the platform off this


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Ecsape hatch is pretty handy if there is a fire.

http://youtu.be/TjFZpkGJliU

Been sent to this job for the week. Some kids burnt it down last year. And they have to throw it up quick this time. Big job as all.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

An escape hatch and a VERY LARGE bucket of water!
I remember seeing this vid when you posted it last year, hope they got the c*nt responsible


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the Oxford Stairwell Protection System. The rectangular frame gets screwed into the top stair, the legs sit on one of the bottom stairs. There is a pole at either side, above the legs, which comes out to touch the walls so, when fixed, stops any wobbling making the unit solid. Once fixed, the trellis is hooked on and pulled back to cover the void giving you a platform to work on.
This all takes only 5minutes


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When the white truck [safety first on the side] pulls up ...I jerk the ladder and plank out the stair well ....

Boss no here :no: no,,no,, me speak no English :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> When the white truck [safety first on the side] pulls up ...I jerk the ladder and plank out the stair well ....
> 
> Boss no here :no: no,,no,, me speak no English :whistling2:


 
Just say "no habla". That looks like my ladder and plank!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

EK ,,,No liar .. I once saw 3 non Americans take 2 14' 2x6 full of knots 
,and place them on the end of a ladder in a stairwell ..two of them walked out onto those boards on stilts while the cutter handed them the lid ..all I could hear was screw guns whining ,and knots creaking ...:blink: I have also seen the same kind stack 3 baker scaffold high while 4 men at the bottom were holding a post ,,,The 2 on top were hanging the lid ...


NOT MY JOB!!!! just sharing what Ive seen...:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> When the white truck [safety first on the side] pulls up ...I jerk the ladder and plank out the stair well ....
> 
> Boss no here :no: no,,no,, me speak no English :whistling2:


 safest setup Ive ever seen. Its funny how safety guys think removing the fear or danger makes things safer.. I think when scared a little a guy is even being more safe.:yes: keeps you on your toes if you know what I mean. Removing fear only adds to danger


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

chris said:


> safest setup Ive ever seen. Its funny how safety guys think removing the fear or danger makes things safer.. I think when scared a little a guy is even being more safe.:yes: keeps you on your toes if you know what I mean. Removing fear only adds to danger


Good point! Trying to idiot proof the jobsite will only allow more idiots to be there.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> .....:thumbup:


You must have went to the same safety class moore .:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> .....:thumbup:


 I'm not saying I've never done this, however.

OSHA CFR 1926.451 (b) 2 says scaffold platforms must be 18" wide. I think this what the OP was getting called on.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg.....


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Ive had work comp fools tell me i need to find a better way to fininsh stairwell so i now lock the doors before i put on stilts and walk out on stairwell picks. :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Have seen some guys get on doulble stilts in the middle of a foyer about 20'+ up in the air...


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Have seen some guys get on doulble stilts in the middle of a foyer about 20'+ up in the air...


During the 80's when stilts were CA legal I'd jack those Durastilts up to 40" to build 10' T-bar. I can't imagine being any higher. Those guys are good.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> During the 80's when stilts were CA legal I'd jack those Durastilts up to 40" to build 10' T-bar. I can't imagine being any higher. Those guys are good.


I have seen their feet 6' off the ground before! Then go out on a walkboard. F that lol...


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Good enough for me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Good enough for me.


What the hell is that? spiked shoes? :blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> What the hell is that? spiked shoes? :blink:


Lol. There drill bits drilled into the wall. :yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Good enough for me.


 Now that is good. Those SDS bits are trash now!


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Never mind the bits. Look at that AWESOME finish job!:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

remove them


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

On some of the higher vaulted stairways lately I've had to plank to the gondola of a hot air balloon to get all the way up to the ceilings. Looking to buy a sky-hook. Anybody know where they sell them?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> On some of the higher vaulted stairways lately I've had to plank to the gondola of a hot air balloon to get all the way up to the ceilings. Looking to buy a sky-hook. Anybody know where they sell them?


I will have 2 if u can find them!:jester:
It's getting a bit of a joke all the high sh*t that people seem 2 love!
Architect's don't realise us poor f*ckers have to do the job not them! Looks good on paper yea,But in reality its sh*t!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> Looking to buy a sky-hook. Anybody know where they sell them?


 Yes, they're right next to the toe nails, and the board stretcher.


----------

